# New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA?*

http://www.crosslander4x4.com/toc/ 
If this is true, I am very interested!















Supposedly built in Brazil?? Anyone know more about this manufacturer?


_Modified by Volkswagenut at 2:05 PM 5-6-2003_


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (Volkswagenut)*

Looks like a Land Rover Defender 90


----------



## Ruffies (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (Volkswagenut)*

It made it in the lates motortrend. Starts at $17,995 and has a 2.8l turbodiesel with 124hp and 262lb-ft. It can tow 5799lbs and has a 90mph top speed. Not bad but it is BAREBONES... I mean carpeting is optional. Cool suv though.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (Volkswagenut)*

It is ugly as sin though


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (PerL)*

looks pretty cool to me and the price is much nicer, i might opt for that instead of the treg.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (pkagel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pkagel* »_looks pretty cool to me and the price is much nicer, i might opt for that instead of the treg.

That's like saying "I was looking at a Maybach, but I think I'll get the C-class instead".


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (S4inSoFla)*

well, lemme see here, i live in so cal and don't make 6 figures so that puts me in the poor house basically so a nice diesel suv for under 25k seems pretty nice. what i'd really like to see is vw make a stripper version of the t-reg that is affordable. right now my suv is a vw thing which is as basic as one can get and i am in love with it but as far as new vehicles, i'll not buy anything if it isn't a diesel.


----------



## Ruffies (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (pkagel)*

Personaly I think it will do great. I mean it is kind of a H2 (ment for just offroad and only uses paved roads to get to trails) looks tough, probably fun... for 18k to start...not bad at all. I would not buy it because i want somethign more civilized like a Liberty, Escape, etc for low $20's but never the less its still cool.


----------



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (pkagel)*

Why don't you just go for the Kia Sportage or Sorento? Both of them start under 21K and at least they have a decent look, nice options, and a decent warranty. This thing looks like it has already been in a wreck it's so ugly.


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (jc4511)*

i think you missed where i said i own a vw thing, looks are in the eye of the beholder and while the t-reg is awsome and performs as good as it looks this vehicle just looks functional, not fancy, not "look at my checking account" just looks like it is there to do it's job much like my vw thing and much like a unimog. as far as the other suv's offered, give me a break, if i buy a 4x4 it is going off road and those will just break with any actuall use.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (pkagel)*

pkagel,
I didn't mean to offend you if it seems that way. While the VW and this Brazilian Thing might perform similarly they are not competitors in any way, and shouldn't be at the different price points. That thing might compete with a 5 yo. Range Rover, similar prices and similar performance.
A better comparison for the Touareg is a new Range Rover.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (S4inSoFla)*

Let's be honest guys. This is some bizarro world parts bin heap put together in the same place as the VW Fox! It looks like a really bastardized twice-removed Defender with Classic Rangie taillights and a Sentra interior. I can't wait to point and laugh at the first el-dorko to be driving that. At least it comes with a stick.


----------



## titsataki (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA?*

no dealers in California.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (titsataki)*

The website is freaking cheesy, just one of the quotes...
"It is today's generation of muscle car in a class of it's own, that takes you far beyond driving the highways to where adventures are born and it's all about survival of the fittest"
Are they kidding, it's made in Brazil and looks like a 10 yo defender.


----------



## dankatz (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (S4inSoFla)*

What abou the Jeep Libery diesel? It has a decent common rail diesel and should be not too expensive and much more civilized. DC is planning on selling 5000 of them here starting next MY which is coming up soon.


----------



## robinagourahills (May 12, 2003)

*I did some research into this company*

get this,,,this SUV has a near 25yr offroad history. The parent company is Called ARO. They are a Romanian Offroad SUV/Truck maker. Your also right that this is a Defender '110' copy. Even the engine mounts are identical. ARO, got its start inthe dreary days of the Soviet Union. WHere ever the US/British foot automotice foot print didnt land. ARO was there. They have some serious off road cred in Europe where they have ARO clubs up the wazzoo. They also make a 4 door pick up that would is seriously old school looking but its meant to last in climates of Mongolia. these trucks are made so that the owner can work on them. Everything is simple.
Make no bones about it. Its a bare bones no sissies need apply SUV.....But Ive been to africa (peace core) and ive driven both Defender 110,s and ARO 24's (which the crosslander is)and these trucks are nearly identical in mechanicals and quality (Defender 110's arent all that great when it comes to comfort) but they are easy to fix and drive inthe boonies). I think that for people that want a solid old school 4x4 that they can knock around the ARO is it. The engine is a proven unit. Lots of torque http://www.aro4x4.cz/ 
































If Cross Lander takes off. Look for those models to follow.
P.S. I have emailed Cross lander multiple times and I have never recieved a response. I do not think that is a good sign.


----------



## robinagourahills (May 12, 2003)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (Volkswagenut)*

here are some eastern europe 4x4 magazine covers featuring east bloc beauties and ARO's
















Checkout the LIMO ARO!


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Doll ... (robinagourahills)*

could you please clarify?
Is this a Brazilian made vehicle, or is it (Crosslander) a Brazilian company?


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Doll ... (GTiDan-FL)*

It is made in Brazil and was supposed to be imported into Miami. I wouldn't put too much thinking into it as someone here said they weren't answering their phone, always a bad sign.


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: I did some research into this company (robinagourahills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robinagourahills* »_get this,,,this SUV has a near 25yr offroad history. The parent company is Called ARO. They are a Romanian Offroad SUV/Truck maker. Your also right that this is a Defender '110' copy. Even the engine mounts are identical. 

Definitely agree that this is an ARO. Not a very good Defender "copy", though, if you ask me. Certainly not nearly as good as the Spanish Santana. How mechanically similar are the ARO and Defender really? Could you slap a Defender body on an ARO chassis? I highly doubt it.
I'd kill for a US-legal bare-bones D110 at $25,000. But not for a lousy ARO!
BTW: This discussion is insanely off topic for a VW Touareg forum. The Touareg is a comfy SUV for on-street driving. The ARO is a workhorse like a tractor would be. These are two _completely different markets_.
Escher


----------



## sucking chest wound (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Doll ... (GTiDan-FL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiDan-FL* »_could you please clarify?
Is this a Brazilian made vehicle, or is it (Crosslander) a Brazilian company?

I heard that it's sent in kit form from Romania to Brazil, and assembled there. Much like the Freightliner Sprinter is a Mercedes Benz, broken down and shipped to the US and assembled. 
They'll probably sell a ton of them to suburban posuers, spoiled college kids and the like. They'll be parked next to all the other leased depreciation machines at Starbucks. Which means you could probably pick one up real cheap after a few years, which would be cool. But I'd probably rather buy a slightly used Discovery. Ever seen how cheap used Disco's are? Up here in suburban Boston, I see tons of them for sale in front of people's houses -- I don't even think dealers will give you anything worthwhile for them. I'm sure you can get a 99 or 00 Disco for the same price as this pile.
Okay so it has a diesel, which the Disco doesn't. In that case I'd much rather wait for the 2005 Jeep Liberty which will have a diesel option (mentioned earlier in the thread). The only thing that gives me the willies is that the diesel is made in Italy but given DC's commitment to turning things around I'm taking it for granted they have done their homework. A recent Libery diesel article for your pleasure:
http://www.freep.com/money/aut...8.htm
I don't think it would be cool at all to drive a vehicle like the Crosslander unless you actually had some use for it's utility and offroad ability. Not to mention, it probably has the reliability of an ice cream cone on a hot summer day. Engineered in Romania, built in Brazil? Not confidence inspiring. 

_Modified by sucking chest wound at 1:33 PM 5-22-2003_


_Modified by sucking chest wound at 1:34 PM 5-22-2003_


----------



## VentoGLXVR6 (May 18, 2002)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Doll ... (GTiDan-FL)*

the Aro is made in Romania. I was born there. It is a very ugly car.


----------



## CowboyVicious (May 21, 2003)

hey the car make "look" like a good deal when it breaks have fun getting parts for it, i think the kia sorenta looks pretty damn good once you get past a biased for a korean car. great warranties mean you can drive it hard and not have to worry. plus my friend has actually really good luck with his kia


----------



## FriendlyGhost (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: New Diesel SUV?!?! Brand new and under $25,000 Dollars???Available in the USA? (jc4511)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc4511* »_Why don't you just go for the Kia Sportage or Sorento? Both of them start under 21K and at least they have a decent look, nice options, and a decent warranty. This thing looks like it has already been in a wreck it's so ugly.









kia... goood call http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

